# 12 week nub shot! Guesses please :)



## StrawBerry2

Hi ladies I had my 12 week scan yesterday and we are so thankful everything looked good and baby was very active and doing well. We are just sooooo curious to know blue or pink. We have one boy and one girl already so this bub will be the tie breaker :)

Any guesses based on the Nub Theory?
 



Attached Files:







F49FBAED-7383-418B-B949-38A5493E186A.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 42


----------



## StrawBerry2

Anyone?


----------



## flowergirl7

Thats a tough one for me but Im leaning girl


----------



## glong88

I'm leaning boy


----------



## mamawanabe21

I'm going to guess boy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Jbree

Girl


----------



## StrawBerry2

Thanks for the votes :) 

The &#8220;gender experts&#8221; have come back with an answer as well - and they have said boy:)

So we shall see. 

We have decided on his names already :blush:

James Eli 

What do you think? 
Xx


----------



## StrawBerry2

This is what they sent back :)
 



Attached Files:







836607D0-0414-401F-909C-78906060C0A7.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jenniferannex

I think boy!


----------



## rwhite

:blue:


----------



## imaginary8x

:blue:


----------



## navywag

Nub looks boy x


----------



## StrawBerry2

We had another scan and it looks like a boy :) We have decided to go with the names:

James Alexander :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! 
That's my little boy's name too :cloud9:


----------



## StrawBerry2

Confirmed boy &#128153; at the 20 week ultrasound :) We are mow leaning more towards naming him James Alexander. &#128153;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

